# Xorg Tochscreen absturz

## Nokai001

Hi,

Ich habe folgendes Problem.

Ich habe einen egalax touchscreen. Und einen Monitor der nach links rotiert ist. Wenn ich jetzt auf den Touchscreen drücke stürtzt mir der X server ab. 

Mit follgender Meldung bei egalax

```

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80c9c95]

1: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//egalax_drv.so(ParseInputAndDispatch+0x158) [0xb7d02718]

2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//egalax_drv.so [0xb7d08439]

3: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//egalax_drv.so [0xb7d097e5]

4: X [0x80c9e1b]

```

Mit follgender Meldung bei evtouch

```

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80c9c95]

1: [0x200]

```

Sonst keine Meldung.

Mach ich jetzt in meiner Xorg.conf in der device Section die Option "Rotate" "cw" raus. geht alles wunderbar. 

Ich habe beide mir bekannten treiber versucht egalax  und evtouch.

meine xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        InputDevice "EETI" "SendCoreEvents"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

##      InputDevice     "touchscreen"   "SendCoreEvents"

#       InputDevice  "touchscreen" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"#

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice" #"/dev/input/mouse1"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option  "Rotate"        "ccw"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "false"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices"    "no"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "touchscreen"

        Driver "evtouch"

        Option "Device" "/dev/input/evtouch_event"

        Option "DeviceName" "touchscreen"

        Option "ReportingMode" "Raw"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option "Emulate3Timeout" "50"

        Option "SendCoreEvents" "On"

  #      Option "Calibrate" "1"

         Option  "Rotate"        "ccw"

        Option "SwapX" "1"

        Option "SwapY" "1"

EndSection

## Touch Configuration Beginning ###

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "EETI"

       Driver "egalax"

        Option "Device" "usbauto"

       Option "Parameters" "/var/lib/eeti.param"

        Option "ScreenNo" "0"

EndSection

## Touch Configuration End ###

```

installiert ist x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2, x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5

helft mir mal bitte. ich  bin etwas am verzweifeln.

Gruß

----------

## think4urs11

Moved from Desktop Environments to Deutsches Forum (German).

In den anderen Foren ist die Umgangssprache Englisch.

----------

